# Had to let my best friend go :(



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

It's been 15 days since I had to let my best friend go. Buddy was a huge part of our lives for 9.5 years. It seems like only yesterday when I brought him home at 8 weeks old. Never would I have imagined how much he would have became such a part of our family/our lives. In my 43 years I have lost my fair share of pets. But there was something special about Buddy, he was 110 pounds of baby, my shadow. I long for the times when I open the door and you greeting me with the tv remote or one of my shoes hanging out of your pretty mouth with tail wagging. I'm in tears while writing this but my heart is smiling at the wonderful memories you gave us. We miss you Buddy and you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your best friend.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Difficult thing to go through, most of us here at GRF have done so. Time helps.


Max


----------



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. My friends don't understand why I'm grieving so much over "a dog". Buddy was a family member, not just a dog.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I understand your grief as does everyone on this forum. They are family...you love them and they love you more. Time will help.....cry all you want. Know you'll see your Buddy again.....he'll be there waiting for you. Just believe!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

He's not a dog! He's your life! I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope you feel better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Buddy - people who cannot understand why we grieve so hard is that it is likely that they have never known the unconditional love that a furry one gives.

Buddy will always be with you

Sleep softly Buddy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Buddy, he was a beautiful boy.

I too feel my dogs are family members, I understand what you're going through and I'm sorry for your pain. It takes time, everyone grieves differently, in their own time and terms. 

I hope time will ease your pain, give your heart the time it needs to heal. 

Godspeed Buddy


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Buddy. What a wonderful boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers, he sounds like such a special boy, take care.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. We all know what you are feeling. Our goldens are such an important part of who we are. They seem to plop themselves down on our hearts!  Take the time to grieve.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Dad2Buddy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. My friends don't understand why I'm grieving so much over "a dog". Buddy was a family member, not just a dog.


That is why we are here for you because we understand and we feel the same about the special love of a golden. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss. I lost my Buddy almost 3 years ago and have never gotten over it. He is in my thoughts all time and in my heart forever. My Buddy was 9 and half years old too when we lost him, my first and only, my baby.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your boy. I know how hard it is for you.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Dad2Buddy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. My friends don't understand why I'm grieving so much over "a dog". .


Those who have never loved a Golden and been loved in return wouldn't understand your grief much as they'll never know the depth of joy that your Buddy brought to your life. The great and kind people here do understand as they have shared the special bond.

I lost my Buddy two days ago and I can honestly say that the pain and sadness that I feel is intense and comes in waves that I cannot control.

What you feel is entirely normal. Be kind to yourself and patient with your friends that don't understand.

My Buddy and yours are in a better place and certainly could be twins


----------



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bless all of you for the thoughtful replies. Seeing I'm not alone helps a lot! Over the past couple weeks I have wondered if I was normal or not by taking this so hard. I'm a 43 yr old construction worker and nothing has broken me down like this. I am thankful for the fact that I was layed off for the winter and was able to spend more time with Buddy during his last few months. All of which were great except for his last 2 weeks. He went downhill so fast due to what the vet thinks was cancer. When he stopped eating and no longer had the strength to stand up I had to make that dreadful unselfish decision. 

Thank you all for your support. What a great website this is! It has helped tremendously!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know its hard when we have to say goodbye. We just love them so much. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss and yes, people here really understand how you are feeling.

I am mom to as "Buddy" too. He is my world and now that he is nearing 12, I can feel my heart slowing breaking. That loss...although I have not experienced it, I can certainly feel it. I just don't know how I will cope.

Keep coming back to talk.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Kelly- what a handsome boy!! I'm so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dad2buddy*



Dad2Buddy said:


> Bless all of you for the thoughtful replies. Seeing I'm not alone helps a lot! Over the past couple weeks I have wondered if I was normal or not by taking this so hard. I'm a 43 yr old construction worker and nothing has broken me down like this. I am thankful for the fact that I was layed off for the winter and was able to spend more time with Buddy during his last few months. All of which were great except for his last 2 weeks. He went downhill so fast due to what the vet thinks was cancer. When he stopped eating and no longer had the strength to stand up I had to make that dreadful unselfish decision.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. What a great website this is! It has helped tremendously!


Dad2buddy

We all know the pain!! I am so very sorry about Buddy! Please email me and let me know the date that Buddy crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him. For now I will put him on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List and use Feb. 17th.
[email protected]

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-5.html#post4262089


----------



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks so much Karen. Feb 17 is when he crossed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dad2Buddy*

Dad2Buddy

I put Buddy on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List for Feb. 17th.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You gave Buddy such a good life. Many people don't understand the grief involved with "just a dog" dying. It's ridiculous. He was your baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Shellbug so much. Buddy was my baby and home is not the same without him. My heart feels empty without him. Everyone's thoughtfulness is greatly appreciated and my heart goes out to everyone that's going through this terrible loss!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dad2Buddy, I'm very sorry for your loss (and yours, KellyGuy). Don't ever feel that you're reacting unrealistically or that there's time frame for your grief. You and your Buddy never exchanged an unkind word, never stabbed each other in the back, never had any of the ugly human experiences that we inevitably have on occasion with our human loved ones. So, your grief is simply pure love, not wanting to ever lose that relationship with a beloved animal. It will ease with time, and you will smile through your tears at the wonderful memories you created with Buddy. In the meantime, I wish you peace as you learn to live without his physical presence...


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you Finn's Fan and Dad2Buddy.
It is wonderful to know that there are so many caring and understanding people here.
Grief is indeed a mind numbing and soul wrenching barrier that gets thrown in our way on life's journey.
I know there is no "easy button" that makes life better when we've lost our children, but I take great comfort in all the wonderful people here.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Buddy. I know how hard the emptiness and grief can be. I hope soon your grief will ease and you will smile again as you remember your sweet boy. ((hugs))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*



kellyguy said:


> Thank you Finn's Fan and Dad2Buddy.
> It is wonderful to know that there are so many caring and understanding people here.
> Grief is indeed a mind numbing and soul wrenching barrier that gets thrown in our way on life's journey.
> I know there is no "easy button" that makes life better when we've lost our children, but I take great comfort in all the wonderful people here.


There is no easy button, but it sure does help that we all share in one another's pain. I can't imagine how awful like would be, if dogs weren't in it!


----------

